# Keeping Braids In Over Night??



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i usually use one of those lycra hoods. skinny hoods!!!! thats the name i was lookin for  if you can keep him stalled the night before that will help too. but nothing is guaranteed  some horses will get them out no matter what you do


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

yup, i've heard that those hoods work.

this website has alot of that stuff:

http://www.ss4horses.com/

very bright though!


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

this one would probably be the one to get: 

http://www.ss4horses.com/product/solid_stretch_hoods.html


----------



## CambriaStables (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey jazzyrider and Grendel thanks for the reply. If i were to get one of those hoods should i get one with a zipper? haha im so stupid. no one uses these at my barn so im not sure. umm so just let me know. thanks again!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I would not suggest tight braids being kept overnight. But if that's what you would like to do go for it. lol. I tried a lycra hood and didn't like it very much. They rub a lot and caused a lot of my last Appy's hair to be rubbed off, however, it did an almost fantastic job on the mane staying down. (he had a mohawk) 8)


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

sometimes it's hard to keep them perfect, but it's probaly easier to do it in the morning. 
it all kind of depends on your horse -- if he'd be irrated with them and rub them off. is he in a turnout or stall at night?


----------



## CambriaStables (Nov 3, 2007)

umm it depends if he is turned out or stalled becuase last year i bathed and braided his tail in the morning before the show but if i have to do all that and braid his mane in the morning i might have to wake up at 3 in the morning haha. so i guess ill just have to try it. thanks for all the replys


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> . If i were to get one of those hoods should i get one with a zipper?


Not sure if anyone answered your question, so sorry if i repeat this. I would suggest getting a zippered on. I got my mare a zipper one to help tame her mane, i don't know how i would have done it without the zipper. The zipper also allows you to be able to fix the braids so they lay nice and smooth.

If you know someone who has it, i would suggest borrowing it for a day to see if it rubs your horse. Since it will only be kept in overnight, i can't see it rubbing too much, but i do not know.


----------



## CambriaStables (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks applylover. that helped alot and answered my question. i am def. gonna see if anyone has one that i can borrow. thanks again!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

no problem CambriaStables!


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

Another good method to save some time and keep your braids looking nice is to braid the mane the night before and turn it up in the morning. I did that for years showing and it seemed to work well. The horses would maybe screw up one or two braids enough that they had to be redone,and they looked much nicer and straighter since they weren't tucked up all night. It only took 20-30 minutes to turn up the braids in the morning. These horses were always stalled overnight.


----------



## CambriaStables (Nov 3, 2007)

WOW i think im stupid. I never thought of just braiding them the night before and turning them up in the morning ahah thats a good idea. thanks regardinghorses!!! I think thats what im gonna end up doing lol


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hey , i too use skinny hoods... they are excellent... i have the ones they do up behind the horses front legs, with a piece of velcrow. I find these really useful. Never heard of the ones with a zip... anyways goodluck


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

No problem! My sisters and I were showing together, and with my mom overseeing three girls and three horses at every show, it took some creative planning skills to get everyone ready in time. I used to have to braid my sisters hair too...they hated it because I always plastered them with hairspray. 

Do you braid with bands or yarn? It's a little messier leaving yarn braids down overnight, but other than the sawdust and hay, it's not too bad.


----------



## CambriaStables (Nov 3, 2007)

Whoa props to your mom for taking care of all you guys. my mom can brarely take care of me haha. but umm i think im gonna do yarn becuase im not really good at the rubber band ones but im gonna try them both a week or 2 before the show so that i can try them and see which one i like better! thanks for the replys


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

When I have 2 day shows I will braid the night before the first day and tie them up in the morning and then I will but a lycra hood (sleezy) on the next night. It works wonders for me!


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

yarn is definitely better than bands. The braids lay flatter and tie up much nicer than they do with bands. It takes a little practice to learn to do it, but once you do it makes for great braids!


----------



## CambriaStables (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks guys for the replys. im probly gonna braid with yarn and not pull them up then put a sleezy on because he is on all the time turnout now with the choice of a run in stall/shed thing hah. so i think thats what im gonna do. but the poopy thing is if i bathe him the night before he has a tendancy to roll and i wouldnt be able to bathe him with the braids probly. hmm idk im stummped haha.


----------



## regardinghorses (Oct 26, 2007)

No reason you couldn't bathe with braids in, just avoid the neck. It won't be dirty if he has a hood on!

Another trick i read about for getting horse's clean (for in the winter when you can't bathe b/c it's cold) is to dampen a sponge with Absorbine. I've never tried it, but Practical Horseman says it works well!


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I have always completely braided the night before and then put a slinky on over (I prefer the nonzippered ones that go over the shoulder). Usually have to redo one or two braids, but that's it. Have left them in up to 5 days during a circuit, but usually take them out and redo after 3 days. I have yet to have a horse do any damage to their mane by rubbing it. 

You can bathe the horse as long as you don't have to scrub into the braids. If they are tight enough you can hose them down all you want, though, and soap around them, and not harm them (plus it cuts down on the itching factor if you get rid of the sweat). 

If you can braid tight enough without using any gunk to sticky up the mane, it will also help prevent them from rubbing them out - that stuff is itchy to some of them. Good luck, and definately practice lots before hand; it's hard work


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

If you look around at the Paint and Quarter horse circuits, almost EVERY horse is in a sleazy, lol so in my opinion, they work well!
My horse has a blue one that velcros behind his front legs, and zips up his chest and under his chin--I'm a real big fan of it; it keeps him clean if he decides to sleep in his mess in the stall before the classes start, hehe.
Just make sure they fit well, and don't fall over his eyes and make him blind!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

CambriaStables said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I was just thinking... since I am going to braid Jeffrey's mane and tail for shows this year I was wondering if you had any ideas on how to keep braids looking as perfect or close to perfect as you can over night since I dont have time in the morning to braid. let me know how you do it or how you have seen it done. it would be soo helpful! Thanks!!!


HAIRSPRAY! it really works! I use that on my horses braids at shows and most of the time they stay looking perffect!!!


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

I use stockings and band around each bobble over top. Then a lycra/cotton hood over top.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I know one of the girls at the barn puts a sleezy on her mare at night and then hair sprays the braids in the morning to get the fly away to lay down.


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> I know one of the girls at the barn puts a sleezy on her mare at night and then hair sprays the braids in the morning to get the fly away to lay down.


What is a sleezy?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

here's a whole website with different designs and stuff.

http://www.sleezybarbhorsewear.com/horsehoods.htm


----------



## LopinSlow (Mar 8, 2008)

Sleazy hoods.
http://www.sleezybarbhorsewear.com/horsehoods.htm


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Jammies! they are the best thing available. Your horse able to stay inside the night before the show? Throwing one of those horse jammies (hoods) on works pretty well. You will likely still get a couple braids get undone or come out but over all works really well.


----------

